# evtl Pflanzen/Algenproblem oder nur ungeduld



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2005)

hi,

seit ich die Pflanzen im mai in den teich brachte ist das wasser unansehnlich grün, mann kann max 10 cm tief schaun.
ich geh mal ganz stark davon aus das es eine algenart ist, weil zu viele nährstoffe im teich sind.
ich hab ca 5 ovale pflanzkörpe (25x35) drinn 3 davon mit teicherde gefüllt
4 runde davon 2 mit teicherde gefüllt
der große für die seerose ist auch mit erde gefüllt, alle anderen sind dann nur noch mit kies gefüllt wurden. (das hab auf anraten gemacht, ich solle keine erde nehmen, zuviel nährstoffe)
desweteren sind zwischen den steinen auch noch vereinzelt pflanzen.
ich bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich mir noch paar schwimmpflanzen zulege, weil es vieleicht doch viel zu wenig ist was ich drinn habe.
(__ wasserfeder,__ Büschelfarn,__ muschelblume,kl.__ froschbiss) irgendwas von denen, um dem grünen wasser noch etwas entgegenzusetzen.
oder sollte ich mich in geduld üben und einfach abwarten, die seerose wird sich ja auch noch ausbreiten.
wäre nett wenn ihrmir mit einigen tipps helfen könntet. (ich bin ein blutiger anfänger)
danke

Teichvorstellug


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2005)

Hallo,
also seit Mai sind ja schon ein paar Wochen vergangen. Normalerweise kommt die Schwebealgenplage ja erst nach 2 Wochen und dauert dann seine Zeit. Als erstes würde ich die Töpfe mit der Erde rausnehmen und die Erde durch Sand ersetzen. Dann hast du schon mal weniger Nährstoffe, die freigesetzt werden können. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du genügend Unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt hast, die gegen die Algen ankämpfen sollen. Falls nicht, hole dies schnell nach.
Ob der Filter ausreichend ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen (besitze ich nicht).
Der Rest ist, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast - Geduld.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2005)

danke,

also bis jetzt habe ich nur die seerose als unterwasserpflanze drinn, heut hab ich noch schwimmpflanzen dazu gegeben, Wasserhyazinthe und __ Hornkraut.
die körbe wer ich bei gelegenheit mal mit sand austauschen. (spielsand !!!!)

unterwasserpflanzen: könnt ihr mir was für meine teichgröße empfehlen.
müssen die auch in töpfe oder wurzeln die irgendwo von selbst.
ich muß aber auch gleich sagen, ich hab kein speziellen teichgrund eingebracht..
die tiefe zone ist mit der seerose belegt, und der rest ist 30-50cm tief.

danke euch
gruß malle


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Malle,
Das bischen Erde kannste drin lassen, wennn auch andere Meinungen herrschen. Hab ich bei mir auch und noch nie grünes Wasser gehabt.
Bei dir fehlen vorallem Unterwasserpflanzen wie z.b. __ Hornkraut,__ Wasserpest oder __ Laichkraut. __ Muschelblume und Hyazinthe sind nicht winterhart und gehen eh bald wieder ein. Zur Beschattung ist auch __ Seekanne und Teichlinsen geeignet. Die vermehren sich schnell und man kann sie leicht wieder abfischen. Ansonsten wirst du heuer noch abwarten müssen oder du gehst mal in den Baumarkt und hilfst mit Chemie nach. Jetzt werden zwar einige aufschreien, aber bei Teichklärmitteln ist kein Kupfer drin. (nicht mit Algenvernichtern verwechseln) Ansonsten hilft nur Geduld
MfG Eugen
PS. Unterwasserpflanzen einfach in den Teich werfen,die suchen sich ihren Standort alleine aus


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Eugen,



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt werden zwar einige aufschreien, aber bei Teichklärmitteln ist kein Kupfer drin. (nicht mit Algenvernichtern verwechseln)



Aufschreiben vielleicht nicht gerade, aber etwas skeptisch ist man bei solchen Tips schon.

Was ist denn in diesen Teichklärmitteln enthalten und wie wirken diese?

MFG..Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2005)

Moinsen!

Teichlärer sind zumeist Flockungsmittel.
Das Thema hatten wir an anderer Stelle schon einmal.

Guggsu hier:

http://62.134.146.142/teichforum/viewtopic.php?t=5527


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2005)

Ebenfalls Moinsen,


sollte Eugen tatsächlich so ein Zeugs meinen, dann Hut ab vor seinem Mut dafür eine Art Empfehlung auszusprechen.  


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2005)

Nochmal moinsen!


Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Empfehlungen, "bloß keine Chemie" sicherlich ihre Berechtigung haben, wenn wir mal von einem natürlichen Kreislauf innerhalb unserer Teiche ausgehen. (obwohl...wie weit sind unsere Teiche davon entfernt und wie weit können wir Nautur "kopieren")

Gleichwohl glaube ich aber auch, dass es bei bestimmten Teichen durchaus Sinn machen kann, diese über die Zugabe chemischer Mittel "einzustellen". 
So kann man beispielsweise bestimmten Pflanzen einen Vorteil erschaffen, der sich dann als Nachteil für die Algenplage auswirkt.
Das macht aber sicher nur Sinn, wenn man auch Pflanzen in einem ausreichenden Maß hat.
In eher kahlen Teichen hat das wenig Sinn.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Jens,

sehr vernünftig geschrieben und ich denke, so kann man das für jederman kritiklos stehen lassen.

Hinzufügen würde ich lediglich noch, dass die eingesetzten Präparate (Medikamtene lass ich hier mal außen vor) das System Teich nicht einseitig belasten sollten. Sprich, zwar gut für die Pflanzen, aber wohlmöglich nicht so gut für die Fische. Auch sollte man im Teich *niemals* etwas anwenden, über dessen Inhaltsstoffe man nicht infomiert ist. Einzig der Hinweis auf einer Flasche "Macht das Wasser glasklar" oder "biologisch" ist längst kein Ersatz für eine gewissenhafte Deklarierung der Inhaltsstoffe. 


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Aug. 2005)

vom Verfasser gelöscht
sorry Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2005)

hi, ich muß noch mal nachfragen.
ich möchte mir jetzt unterwasserpflanzen bestellen, mir wurde auf meine fragen hin mitgeteilt:

Wenn Sie keine Körbe verwenden möchten, führen wir als einzige frei   
schwimmende Unterwasserpflanze __ Hornblatt.  
Bei kahler Teichfolie sollten Sie die Unterwasserpflanzen in Körbe    
setzen, diese sollten mit einfachem ungewaschenem Sand gefüllt sein. 

ist die körnung völlig egal !!!! und warum ungewaschener sand !!!!!!
das einfachste für mich, bei der geringen menge die ich brauch, wäre, wenn ich mir ein sack spielsand im baumarkt hole.
vieleicht kann mir nochmal jemand ein tipp dazu geben.

danke
malle


----------

